# PHP/MySql on desktops



## Sridhar_Rao (Apr 16, 2009)

I am a total newbie with little knowledge of PHP and SQLs. I am using them on my website.

I want to design an application using database (tables), php/htm and MySql that can run on my own desktop. Is this possible, if so, what are the requirements and which are the freewares that are available for this purpose.

A guidance in installation and setup would be extremely useful.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

*www.wampserver.com/en/


----------



## snubbed (Apr 16, 2009)

Easyphp would much more easier.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I downloaded Wampserver and installed the same. I have no idea how to use it now.*teamtutorials.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/configuring_a_wamp_server_13.jpg 
I did not keep the default "localhost" and entered something else during the installation, will that be a problem?

I tried entering the ip in firefox: *59.92.242.110/ which is my IP and I am prompted for username and password. What is the username and password and how to set it?

I noticed these links in *localhost/

* phpinfo()
* phpmyadmin
* sqlitemanager

How should I proceed from here?

This is the message I see in phpmyadmin, how to resolve it?


> Your configuration file contains settings (root with no password) that correspond to the default MySQL privileged account. Your MySQL server is running with this default, is open to intrusion, and you really should fix this security hole by setting a password for user '.root'.


 
If I develop an application on my system, how can I install the same to some other computer?


----------



## gaurarpit (Apr 16, 2009)

Use EASYPHP.. google it. it is a freeware.. also u can find on some Digit's DVD... it has an inbuilt Apache server for web-hosting and mySql db server ... just design ur php pages n save it to the folder *localhost/home/ur_project* folder where u installed EasyPhp... ur_project is the folder where u wil keep all the php pages u design...

then, open the URL **localhost/mysql/*
u wil enter the Php_MyAdmin for MySQL and u can easily make databases n tables n all thee...


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, I have downloaded esayphp and will try it if I am dissatisfied with Wampserver5.

Right now, I want answer to these questions I posted earlier:

This is the message I see in phpmyadmin, how to resolve it?


> Your configuration file contains settings (root with no password) that correspond to the default MySQL privileged account. Your MySQL server is running with this default, is open to intrusion, and you really should fix this security hole by setting a password for user '.root'.



If I develop an application on my system, how can I install the same to some other computer?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2009)

See:
*dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/default-privileges.html


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Apr 17, 2009)

I quote this from the msql site:


> To use SET PASSWORD on Windows, do this:
> shell> *mysql -u root*
> mysql> *SET PASSWORD FOR ''@'localhost' = PASSWORD('newpwd');*
> mysql> *SET PASSWORD FOR ''@'%' = PASSWORD('newpwd');*



*A)* Ok, but where do I type them?

I tried setting password in phpmyadmin under privileges tab for 'root' user. The query is successful but yet it continues to display that password is not set. I have entered the same password in change/login information too.

* B) *What should be ideally selected for these options?
... keep the old one.
... delete the old one from the user tables.
... revoke all active privileges from the old one and delete it afterwards.
... delete the old one from the user tables and reload the privileges afterwards.

*C)* Even if I manage to develop the application on my system, can I "install" it on my customer/client's computer? If yes, how...what is the requirement & procedure?

*D)* Is an active internet connection MUST/Compulsory for wampserver to work? Should the client's computer too have internet connection?


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Apr 26, 2009)

Come on guys, it has been 9 days since the last post and no replies yet!


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 26, 2009)

XAMPP is much better than WAMPServer


----------



## axxo (Apr 26, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> XAMPP is much better than WAMPServer



agree.....and is portable that it requires no installation. Xampp + phpmaker combo can help anyone with no knowledge in web/php to develop professional web based applications.


----------

